# How hard is it to make good compost?



## BagSeed (Sep 14, 2008)

Is it hard to make quality compost for growing marijuana? Also, would i be able to do i semi guerrilla style? I don't think i can afford the 4-6 bags of fox farm that next years grow will possibly need.... Any thoughts?


----------



## aslan king (Sep 14, 2008)

Good materials, Right temp, Darkness it does the the rest. Stay away from anything that takes a long time to break down, certain manure (got some cow manure once full of seeds), Piss (kind of strong on the PH). A cheap additive is grass clippings and leaves.


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 14, 2008)

i reuse all my soil. after i harvest i flush the soil, let it dry, dump it in a big rubber maid tote, i add 1 gal of cow manure to 10 gal of dirt, 5lbs of dead leaves and grass clippings and lots of worms, just plain ole yard worms. let it sit for a few weeks and turn it. keep it moist. im stoned so i might have forgot to mention something, oh ya before planting in it i add perlite and a hand full of lime.


----------



## aslan king (Sep 14, 2008)

Just curious- Do you use solid cow manue?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 14, 2008)

i wouldnt grow in solid manure, there not enough arreation. but mixing your own soil would be less expensive and less labor intensive. cow manure, perlite, vermeculite,worm castings, and even mushroom compost will put out some serious buds!

well worth the investment.



making a compost pile will take water, effort and most of all TIME. Unless you could haul the compost in and do it at home.....


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 15, 2008)

the cow manure i use is dry and looks like dirt. i wouldn't use fresh. jmo


----------



## thief (Sep 15, 2008)

ya have to add lime to fresh cow manure or it will b too hot. but give it a year  grind it up with the tiller and poof (or is that ****?) anyhows it werks great. chicken stuff is what i use  (i raise chicken **** machienes  ) put it in a pile add sum dirt let the bugs crawl in an out yard debries werks good  saw dust etc. just dont add too much at a time. layer it with some dirt occasionally and run the tiller through it once a month er so. pitch fork werks too but i`m kinda lazy


----------



## howardstern (Sep 15, 2008)

thief said:
			
		

> ya have to add lime to fresh cow manure or it will b too hot. but give it a year grind it up with the tiller and poof (or is that ****?) anyhows it werks great. chicken stuff is what i use (i raise chicken **** machienes  ) put it in a pile add sum dirt let the bugs crawl in an out yard debries werks good saw dust etc. just dont add too much at a time. layer it with some dirt occasionally and run the tiller through it once a month er so. pitch fork werks too but i`m kinda lazy


 
Yeah, bird droppings are great.  I collect what the pigeons leave on my balcony when it is dry and throw right into the soil.  I would love to keep chickens or buy a parrot so that I would have constant supply of good fertilizer.


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 15, 2008)

Is compost better than some fox farm soil? Would it be worth my time if i am just looking to save money or would the time and effort be more than it's worth? Also, how hard would it be to maintain one and only see it once a month?


----------



## massproducer (Sep 17, 2008)

you can not just go around collecting guano from pigeons, there is a very real possibility of it transmitting serious diseases, namely Histoplasmosis.

What is histoplasmosis?
Histoplasmosis is an infection caused by the fungus Histoplasma capsulatum, that grows in bird and bat excrement. Symptoms vary greatly but primarily affect the lungs. 

You need to buy guano that has been harvested and checked for infectious diseases.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2008)

Pigeon droppings are unsightly, can damage property, but most importantly are a health hazard! 

Pigeon droppings contain uric acid that actually eats into the surface it drops on. 

Painted surfaces, canvas awnings, signs and other similar surfaces pose the most risk. 

Dried Pigeon droppings can contain many fungal and viral diseases that can represent a serious health issue. 

Histoplasmosis, Encephalitis, Meningitis, and Salmonella are just a few of the common viral and bacterial diseases that have been associated with pigeon droppings.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 18, 2008)

I think Avian Flu can be transmitted by them also.


----------

